# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  FriXion, next generation haptic adult social network

## Airicist

youtube.com/frixionme

facebook.com/Frixionme

twitter.com/frixionme

angel.co/frixion

----------


## Airicist

The FriXion Revolution

 Published on Nov 18, 2013




> On the next generation haptic social network innovative and affordable haptic peripherals empower FriXion users to come together and touch each other in tangible, stimulating ways; from holding hands and kissing up to and including full penetrative sex whether your partner is across the room or across an ocean.
> 
> Follow us on Twitter, Like us on Facebook, and sign up for a chance to access the next rounds of beta testing scheduled to begin in 2014.
> 
> Sex over distance using teledildonics combined with consumer robotics. Have sex over the internet!

----------

